# Photo editing style



## sauce839 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey guys, I've been a member of this forum for a bit now, and have been using it mostly as a source of inspiration, and learning from others.  I've posted up some of my work, and for the most part am pretty happy with how I've been progressing in my composition, but lately have been working more and more on developing a 'style' to my photos.  Not really too sure on what I want (I know what I like and don't like) but trying to nail it down has been tough.  I have run across a few websites that I love the images... this one in particular.  

Celestial Photography Portrait Studio

I am curious though as to how she gets the effect in her photos.  For instance, there is a photo of a couple coming out of a church door, and the stone has a very soft glow to it.  

Any thoughts on what she does for editting?


----------



## jessicawell (Oct 26, 2010)

thanks for post


---------


----------



## Jessi_691 (Oct 26, 2010)

Well I can't say for sure because I'm not a pro- but to me it looks like they've used the "Diffuse Glow" tool in photoshop which is under Filter>Distort>Diffuse Glow. There is also a 'softening filter' which you can buy and screw onto your lens which will give you a similar effect. But you will have more control over it if you do it in photoshop.


----------



## ghache (Oct 26, 2010)

Jessi_691 said:


> Well I can't say for sure because I'm not a pro- but to me it looks like they've used the "Diffuse Glow" tool in photoshop which is under Filter>Distort>Diffuse Glow. There is also a 'softening filter' which you can buy and screw onto your lens which will give you a similar effect. But you will have more control over it if you do it in photoshop.


 

+1, Id say 80% of the picture of that website got that filter effect. It could work on a few pictures but NOT all of them. :thumbdown:


----------



## KmH (Oct 26, 2010)

Celestials web site has music with no immediately obvious way to mute it, and it's a flash site, so I didn't stick around to look at any of the images.

A shooting style is something that happens organically, rather than something someone conciously developes.
You can develope an editing style though. In fact, most that have an editing style, copied it from someone else, who copied it from someone else, who copied it from someone else.

The other thing about style, either shooting or editing, is that it is always evolving and changing.

It is rare for someone to be the creator of a style trend. Most just jump on the bandwagon.


----------

